# strange



## sidewayz (May 31, 2012)

I have purple veins underneath first leaves coming out from seed its 4 days old growing in fafard organic soil watering with distilled water. all advice is welcomed...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

More than likely it's just natural. Seen many seedling be a little purple looking then become green


----------



## sidewayz (May 31, 2012)

ok sweet thanks ozzy if it still persists then check my soil ph cuz I havent yet going tomorow for ph meter.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 31, 2012)

Purple and sometime red seen in stem and stock be findin never hert my grow and seem to be a traight of strain to some. Good luck friend.

BWD


----------



## sidewayz (May 31, 2012)

jus checked it same thing with second set coming in. BWD did it happen all the way thru harvest?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

It can  it's just a color pheno showing up. you truely never know til you grow it out and harvest her. IMO always keep a clone just incase you find out she is one of you fav to keep.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 31, 2012)

Yep, what the guys said.


----------



## Maximlis (Jun 1, 2012)

Combination of Violet and red stem is a god sign for it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 1, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> jus checked it same thing with second set coming in. BWD did it happen all the way thru harvest?


 
Yup have had the clor stay with plants long time into flower too. As long as the overall health of the plant is good dont sweat the little things the odd light burnin of tips slight spotting happens time to time in our grow rooms as well as in mother nature and the plants have strong personality can adapt and suffer through some nasty stuff but they can hold there own.

BWD


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 1, 2012)

:watchplant: im checkin it out looks like first leaves are curlin upwards a lil but raised high so thats a good just the strain showin il keep ya posted.  thanks a bunch friends:icon_smile:


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 2, 2012)

I believe I figured it out my soil is reading 3 for ph can that be the reason for the purple in the veins?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 2, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> I believe I figured it out my soil is reading 3 for ph can that be the reason for the purple in the veins?


 

Snapped my sphinkter shut with that news fur sure pilgrem. Yual need to bring yur ph up a tad more partner. I like or should I be sayin my plants like the ph runnin steady around 6.3 to 6.8 be bout right spot on ifin yual can get it dialed in. what yual usein fur yur medium?

BWD


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 2, 2012)

The stem color isn't as big a sign of something wrong as the leaves curling. The key to stem color is when the plant has been growing along without issue then suddenly you see some signs of problem then you see the stems are changing color. If that PH is correct then that is certainly A problem. Get that right before working on anything else.


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks BWD and Hushpuppy, goin back to the grow store for some dolomite and fox farm soil and git my soil ph up to 6.5 my nutes ph is 6.8. if all is ph balanced  thats happy mj growing.:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2012)

How are you measuring your pH?  I don't see how the pH could be that low on brand new soil.  The plants are only 4 days old, so nute lockout caused by pH being off is not a factor here.  I am thinking it is just the pheno.


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 3, 2012)

THG I think I got myself confused. I jus bought som fafards organic soil. I have 2 prong ph meter from HF I mixed my nutes and it read 3 I used som ph UP the nutes read 6.8. Sorry for beimg cofusing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm still confused........_exactly_ how are you checking your pH?  _Specifically_ what kind of pH meter are you using?  Is it for testing water or soil?

If you are using one of those 2 prong testers you stick in the soil (who is HF?), throw it away--they do not work at all and are therefore worse than useless.  What kind of pH up did you use?  I cannot imagine going from 3 to 6.8 with 1 dose of pH up.   

I also just looked up the Fafard's organic soil.  It appears to me that the soil is prenuted as it says it comes with organic fertilizers in it.  This could be causing problems.  The soil is supposed to be between 5.5 and 6.5 after wetting.  I would be quite surprised if it really was 3--I suspect your pH meter, however new plants do not like prenuted soil.


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 4, 2012)

(HF) is hydro farms the fafards soil says 5.5 6.5 when wet. I have not given no nutes to the sprout. I am understanding more and from everyone indoor growing is lil trick at first.the ph up is general hydroponics I used the nutes I mixed up amd watered my thia hot pepper plant with it. need to make this worst then I got going now... thanks THG much appreciated...


----------

